# NetBeans IDE kann nicht ausführen



## carpe (13. Feb 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe eine Bean Klasse , eine Jsp Datei und ein Servlet erstellt (MVC-Architektur), Ich versuche die
Ganze Zeit es auszuführen , nur es geht nicht, Ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung( description The requested resource (/Test/RandomNumberServlet.java) is not available.

).
Was mache Ich da falsch?
Wäre sehr nett wenn mir Jemand weiter helfen könnte , Ich komme mit dem Lernen sonst nicht weiter.
Ich arbeite mit Netbeans (auf WinXP).

Danke im voraus.



```
package coreservlets;

import java.io.*;
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;

public class RandomNumberServlet extends HttpServlet {
  public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request,
                    HttpServletResponse response)
      throws ServletException, IOException {
    NumberBean bean = new NumberBean(Math.random());
    request.setAttribute("randomNum", bean);
    String address = "/Web Pages/RandomNum.jsp";
    RequestDispatcher dispatcher =
      request.getRequestDispatcher(address);
    dispatcher.forward(request, response);
  }
}

package coreservlets;

public class NumberBean {
  private double num = 0;

  public NumberBean(double number) {
    setNumber(number);
  }

  public double getNumber() {
    return(num);
  }

  public void setNumber(double number) {
    num = number;
  }
}

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>Random Number</TITLE>

</HEAD>
<BODY>
<jsp:useBean id="randomNum" type="coreservlets.NumberBean"
             scope="request" />
<H2>Random Number:
<jsp:getProperty name="randomNum" property="number" />
</H2>
</BODY>

</HTML>
```


----------



## Guest (13. Feb 2009)

Hast Du das Servlet in der web.xml bekannt gemacht?


----------



## carpe (13. Feb 2009)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast Du das Servlet in der web.xml bekannt gemacht?



Nein habe Ich nicht!
Ich wusste nicht das Ich da was eintragen muss, im Buch(JSP Buch) steht auch nichts davon.
Ich sehe mir das mal genauer an .

Danke


----------



## Guest (13. Feb 2009)

Ich habe leider jetzt auch nicht mehr den gesamten Ablauf im Kopf... da Frameworks ja so wunderbar alles konfigurieren...
aber so war es glaube ich:

```
<servlet>
      <servlet-name>MeinServlet</servlet-name>
      <servlet-class>com.meineApp.MeinServlet</servlet-class>
</servlet>

<servlet-mapping>
      <servlet-name>MeinServlet</servlet-name>
      <url-pattern>/MeinServlet</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>
```


----------



## carpe (13. Feb 2009)

Ich habe mir die Datei we.xml angesehen , die wird automatisch erstellt .
Ich glaub da muss Ich nicht eingeben oder... .
Im Code bei mir in Zeile 14, wie muss man den Pfad eigentlich an geben.


----------



## Guest (13. Feb 2009)

Doch, Du musst das Codefragment in der web.xml eintragen und natürlich anpassen ;-) um Dein Servlet nutzen zu können.
Wie das mit der Weiterleitung auf die jsp/Pfad funkt weiß ich leider nicht.


----------

